# What is your favorite Steam Locomotive Wheel Arrangement



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

What is your favorite Steam Locomotive Wheel Arrangement?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hard to pick just one, but I think the 2-8-0 probably sticks out as my "favorite." Not because there's any one locomotive that comes to mind, but because in both standard and narrow gauge, I've never seen a 2-8-0 that looked ill-proportioned. They were very common on standard gauge short lines, and just look "right" on the point of a 6 - 15 car train--typical lengths we run in the garden. They're not too large to overpower a railroad, but not so small to look spindly, either. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite wheel arangement would probably be the 2-8-0 but my favorite locomotive series is the K-27. As for sheer beauty and style, the 2-4-2T CP Huntington just stands out as my one favorite engine...and it's not even narrow gauge!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Standard gauge - 4-8-4 
US/Can Narrow gauge - 2-8-2 
British narrow gauge - 0-6-0 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Always had a soft spot for the Masterdon.... 
4-8-0. 

And the 0-2-0T but I didn't see it listed.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

2-8-2 
We roster three of them.


----------



## chris lepore (Apr 12, 2008)

6-4-4-6, 4-4-4-4 and 6-8-6. I love Pennsy steam.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For me it is not so much the specific wheel arrangement, but the overall "looks" of the locomotive. 

I like a 4-4-0 ("American"), but only if the drivers are BIG and it looks much like the "General" of Civil War fame. Small drivered 4-4-0's look goofy to me. 

I also like the 2-6-4 ("Adriatic") but the ONLY U.S. looking version of that wheel arrangement ever built was by Lionel!... i.e.: it only existed in the 1:1 world in Europe (thus the Adriatic name), but I remember as a kid having a fictional locomotive from Lionel of that wheel arrangement and the particular proportions of that TOY created in me a liking for it. 

I also like the 2-8-2 ("Mikado"), but again, only in a U.S. "Main-line" "Standard-gauge" type outline, much like that old Lionel engine (I now have two Aster Live Steam Mikes). 

I also like the 2-8-4 ("Berkshire")... again, because it looks a lot like the old Lionel that I thought was so beautiful. 

I guess, in reality. "wheel arrangement" is pretty much nil if the Locomotive LOOKS right to me.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

4-6-2 Pacific ALL THE WAY!!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well i presumed this was a "what would you like" kinda question 

id love a quality plastic g scale Bogie 

but next- 
id love a C-16-just love em 

but 

hard to beat a ten wheeler or american, just generally speaking-


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Really hard to pick just one, but the 4-6-4 Hudson will have to be my pick. 

But I like the 2-6-0s, the 2-8-0s, among others 

Randy


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Quite fond of the 2-8-2 Mikados..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to having curves that could handle the 4-8-4 and the fact that the RR I originally worked for had them that's what I'd want a heavy H loco.Later RJD


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

My favorite loco is C&O's Allegheny 2-6-6-6, awesome looking beast. 

For my branchline garden RR I would favor a 2-8-0 for freight and a "modern" 4-6-0 for passenger service.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prototype, Artcltd: 2-6-6-6 H8 Allegheny - Chesapeake & Ohio 
Prototype, Passngr: 4-8-4 S2 Niagara - New York Central 
Prototype, Freight: 2-10-4 J1 Texas - Pennsylvania RR 

Operational, Freight: 2-8-0 ** Consolidation - Arcade & Attica #18 
Operational, Passngr: 2-6-0 E10a Mogul - Middletown & Hummelstown #91 

Never Built: 4-(4-4)-2 ACE-3000 - 3rd Generation Prototype 

Fictional Model Design: 2-6-4 J4 Cattaragus - Freedom Central 
-> Imagine a high-drivered engine, based on the NKP Berkshires, dressed in Dreyfuss NYC J3 streamlining


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

4-8-8-2 Southern Pacific cab forward


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Any small drivered branchline dog


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I second Dave's vote, especially the narrow gauge 2-8-2s that plied the rails in Colorado and New Mexico.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Since I'm doing the colonial narrow gauge thing larger engines aren't really on my horizon, I'm gonna say 2-4-4-2 in hounour of the bash I'm planning. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Locomotives that have the same arrangement of wheels on both rails all seem to work best. 

Andrew


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a 0-2-2-0 anyway. Somebody got a pic??


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a true 0-2-2-0, albeit a cog loco, I think the play in side rods would have had adverse effects on the precision of cog gearing.... thus each cog got direct drives. 
John 
[IMAGE:2020]


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://gold.mylargescale.com/vsmith/Porter%20No3.JPG


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Although not an American wheel arrangement, I really like the Beyer-Peacock Garratts with the 2-6-2+2-6-2 as my favorite


----------



## DougArcher (Jan 2, 2008)

here is a site with alot of Garratt photo's if you are unaware of the type. 

http://users.powernet.co.uk/hamilton/source.html


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I went with the 4-4-2


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

4-8-8-4 cab foward. A face only a mother cn love.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My favorite wheel arrangement is to have them on the bottom of the loco. I find it runs much better that way.  


Seriously, when it comes to steam locomotives I love them all! I can't really pick a single wheel arrangement as a favorite -- they're all great!


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Round ones


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

In pairs. 




Uh, right. 

Standard gauge - 4-6-4 and 4-8-4 

British NG - any Garratt and 0-6-0 

US NG - Any geared loco and 2-8-2 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

2-8-0 is my favorite. Very versatile locomotive found all over the country.


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm partial to 0-4-0s with small drivers.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The Pacific type 4-6-2 has always been a personal favorite for me. My favorite Pacific type locomotive is the Reading RR G1sas Crusader locomotive. Not pretty to a lot of folks, but a beauty to my eyes. 

David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Again; 

I just realized that since the Reading RR became part of Conrail in 1972, and the Crusader locomotives were de-streamlined in 1953 and scrapped in 1956 - many of you may not know what I was referring to in my previous. If I did things right, a photo of my mouse pad, which shows a Reading Crusader train, will appear above. 

I'm not sure what happened to the picture icon, but I did not have it for this post. I'm trying to post the photo using the img command, but I don't know whether that works anymore either. If a moderator sees this, please imbed the picture. Also, how are we supposed to post our photos now? The photos exist in my MLS Web Space, but I don't know how to post them. Bringing the Preview feature back would also be nice. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey 

Well, that didn't work, so I am putting the link here: Crusader1.jpg[/b] Just put it in an address line, and you can see the photo. I apologize for the inconvenience, but I don't know what the new method is for posting photos. As I noted above, the old icons are gone. Could a moderator please email me the current instructions for posting photos? 

Thanks


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David, 
I see that you are a First Class member, so the photo thing is easy. 
Have a look at the tutorial on it: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/Videos/VideoPlayer/tabid/174/VideoId/3/Default.aspx 
It certainly made it easy for me to understand. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

David, 
Oh right, I see what you mean. 
I just used the Live Steam forum and it works there, but on Poll Booth, we don't seem to have that option. 
I wonder why? 
I'm sure someone will fix it. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

David; 

Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately, the buttons shown in the tutorial are currently not appearing when I post. I know how to use the buttons (although I mistakingly called them "icons") but presently they do not appear in the window for adding to a post. A system bug perhaps? 

At least I now know that it is not me. 

David Meashey


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Mine are 4-4-2 and 4-6-2 especially the Pennsy K4. 
LAO


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mudhens! 

Ed


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

4-4-0 is my favorite! American all the way!!!


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't you miss a couple? 

B-B 
B-B-B 

As in, Climax, Shay, Heisler... 

Robert


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker, I am in agreement with you. The 0-2-0T was a fine wheel arrangement and one such Confederate locomotive was famous during the last stages of the Civil War as it the crew attempted to avoid capture by Sherman's army during a dash to safety at Savannah, GA.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

4-4-0 civil war era


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

My faverite is all the geared engines. I would say my faverite is the Class A Climax and the unkirk engines. What would that go under for wheel arrangements?


----------

